# Other jobs/sidework



## NoahW5394 (Jul 17, 2016)

It seems like most EMT's and firefighters have one (or two +) "other jobs".  I have noticed that cops tend to work security on the side, I'm curious weather folks on here have side jobs in the medical field or something totally different. What else do you do for $$ (or fun, or because you have so much free time or whatever other reasons there are)?


----------



## TransportJockey (Jul 17, 2016)

I teach aha or naemt classes. And I run a photography business


----------



## StCEMT (Jul 17, 2016)

I work for some guys that do events. Here lately, I basically watch polo matches for a few hours and get some studying done until its over.


----------



## NysEms2117 (Jul 17, 2016)

For me EMS is my side gig (well soon to be side gig). I currently work in L.E as a parole officer though noah. My uncle was a firefighter(NYFD) and refilled vending machines as a side gig(surprisingly made dam near 20$/hr doing it)


----------



## NoahW5394 (Jul 17, 2016)

20 bux an hour filling vending machines, I may be looking at the wrong career


----------



## NomadicMedic (Jul 17, 2016)

Paramedic is my current side gig. I work in broadcasting full time.


----------



## NoahW5394 (Jul 17, 2016)

DEmedic said:


> Paramedic is my current side gig. I work in broadcasting full time.


How does it work with scheduling? I've wondered about having a full time job while working EMS, seems like most emt's work 24 hour shifts tho


----------



## NomadicMedic (Jul 17, 2016)

I work a weekend shift, usually as a fill in for a supervisor. It's pretty easy for me. I tell them when I can work, they schedule me.


----------



## NysEms2117 (Jul 17, 2016)

Im going to be the same mentality as DEmedic here, where i am ems is in a drought for some reason, i tell them i can work Saturday and Sunday or w/e and they work with me. just make sure when u work 2 jobs you don't spread yourself too thin and burnout too fast.


----------



## STXmedic (Jul 18, 2016)

Along with working full-time on the ambulance, I teach, help run a training and consulting business, and may be tacking on flight medic soon (fingers crossed).


----------



## StCEMT (Jul 18, 2016)

NoahW5394 said:


> How does it work with scheduling? I've wondered about having a full time job while working EMS, seems like most emt's work 24 hour shifts tho


It would actually be pretty easy. I only have to work 2 days per month.


----------



## WolfmanHarris (Jul 18, 2016)

I don't do a ton of side work. OT is readily available where I am and we don't have mandatory call-in so especially during the summer I can always pick up some extra shifts to supplement. I teach First/Aid, CPR, FR/EMR on the side, but it is so casual it might as well be a hobby.


----------



## Flying (Jul 19, 2016)

DEmedic said:


> I work a weekend shift, usually as a fill in for a supervisor. It's pretty easy for me. I tell them when I can work, they schedule me.





NysEms2117 said:


> Im going to be the same mentality as DEmedic here, where i am ems is in a drought for some reason, i tell them i can work Saturday and Sunday or w/e and they work with me. just make sure when u work 2 jobs you don't spread yourself too thin and burnout too fast.





StCEMT said:


> It would actually be pretty easy. I only have to work 2 days per month.


The per diem life is pretty good.


----------



## Tigger (Jul 19, 2016)

I work for the other service in our county that is slower and the nearby city AMR operation so I can remember how good I have it/be a better provider.


----------



## redundantbassist (Jul 19, 2016)

I'm a college student, and its pretty difficult to find time to get scheduled at my ems job during the school year. But im only taking one class this summer, so I picked up temporary a gig working in a warehouse.


----------



## gotbeerz001 (Jul 19, 2016)

I work FT fire medic in a slower system (~4 calls / 24hr) and PT transport medic in a busy urban EMS system (6+ transports / 12hr) on the side. I pick up 1 or two transport shifts each week. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## STXmedic (Jul 19, 2016)

4 calls in 24? Holy **** I'm jealous


----------



## Tigger (Jul 20, 2016)

STXmedic said:


> 4 calls in 24? Holy **** I'm jealous


Currently sitting at one on this 24...

We switch every set between the slow substation (here) and the main station which does 6 or 7 usually.

Or since it's summer it's more, how you say volatile.


----------



## Jim37F (Jul 20, 2016)

My last 24 had 5 calls with 4 transports....great shift, great station, on the hill on the peninsula offered great views


----------



## JORDAN89 (Jul 21, 2016)

DEmedic said:


> I work a weekend shift, usually as a fill in for a supervisor. It's pretty easy for me. I tell them when I can work, they schedule me.


you can apply at a local hospital as a tech or 911 dispatch or adjunct insturtor... good luck!


----------



## Exam Vs Bad Touch (Aug 13, 2016)

I bounce at a bar in a not nice area 3 nights a week(honestly I don't really have many problems there, and get respect). I do a 1 hour local radio show which takes about 3 hours total with prep, and showtime. And Army reserves. 

Damn...I don't really have any free time, now that I'm looking at it in black and white.


----------



## dutemplar (Aug 13, 2016)

I _used_ to work multiple EMS gigs, and teach a few medical and nonmedical skills on the side.  No side gig now, although I have looked at some day trading but...

Now I just moonlight occasionally as a high end male escort for women visiting the sandbox, or PRN dancer for the Dubai Chippendales.


----------



## Exam Vs Bad Touch (Aug 13, 2016)

dutemplar said:


> I _used_ to work multiple EMS gigs, and teach a few medical and nonmedical skills on the side.  No side gig now, although I have looked at some day trading but...
> 
> Now I just moonlight occasionally as a high end male escort for women visiting the sandbox, or PRN dancer for the Dubai Chippendales.



Doing God's work. Well done!


----------



## Jn1232th (Aug 21, 2016)

my main job use to be on an ambulance , now i work as a transport tech at a trauma center ( pays more and works with school schedule, plus 3 months to go and i can transfer internally to er tech) and work on the side as an emt doing medical standbys. i find it fun, though most events nothing happen and i do miss being in the back of a rig


----------



## DrParasite (Aug 22, 2016)

I haven't worked on an ambulance in over a year..... I work FT in IT (the hours and pay are waaaaaay better), I'm a part time adjunct EMS instructor at one (and hopefully soon two or three) of the local community colleges, and I'm a PT Firefighter/EMT at a county fire station


----------



## johnrsemt (Aug 24, 2016)

I work 48 on 5 days off;  had a drive up diabetic emergency 2 minutes into shift this morning.  Refusal after IV and D-50
First patient in 2 months.
1 transport this year.   Our minimum transport is 45 miles to the closest hospital,  90 miles to Level II or I.

I work 2-3 days a week subbing at the local school,  $10 a hour.  But I can walk to them. 
Putting in for a volunteer ambulance (paid on call) 100 miles away from home,  they also reimburse mileage traveled to work.   Min transport is 120-150 miles  and may drive for 3 hours 1 way to get to scene  then turn around and drive back  then to the hospital.   So that will be fun


----------



## countryboy1871 (Sep 19, 2016)

I'm thinking of getting a new job as a Jailer...


----------



## Chef (Oct 27, 2016)

I cook BBQ on the side for customers. Been doing it for years. I quit catering due to all the mess and chaos so I provide a finished product to a customer and they serve it themselves. My major market currently is office parties, home parties for bdays,football games, anniversaries.....
I did two briskets that a customer wanted for a college football game celebration last week.

I am currently getting my insurance license as well. That is my retirement plan. Develop my clientele over the next 8-10 years then retire at 50 and stay at home managing my insurance accounts.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Oct 27, 2016)

countryboy1871 said:


> I'm thinking of getting a new job as a Jailer...



Guess it depends where you're at but my agency makes a significant amount more than our county jailers. In the realm of 10-15k a year. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NysEms2117 (Oct 27, 2016)

countryboy1871 said:


> I'm thinking of getting a new job as a Jailer...


Also anybody I know that has ever tried to be a corrections officer, quit within 8 months. Think about your job. Your locked in just like inmates are... that takes a toll on you and your family. Also pay, and benefits are not all that good >.<.
*i thank our correctional officers, this is my opinion*


----------



## Summit (Oct 27, 2016)




----------



## countryboy1871 (Oct 27, 2016)

I'm still looking but the writing is on the wall here for me


----------



## NomadicMedic (Oct 27, 2016)

New job for me. I am now the marketing guy for a group of urgent care clinics and working in the clinical area as a MA as well. I also work PRN on a medic unit and still do broadcast consulting. Busy, busy, busy.


----------



## NPO (Oct 28, 2016)

I do photography. I focus on commercial photography because it pays well for the time commitment required compared to portrait photography. (Depending ony client, as high as $500/hr). It also clicks well with my hobby photography which is for the local fire department.


























Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## TransportJockey (Oct 28, 2016)

NPO said:


> I do photography. I focus on commercial photography because it pays well for the time commitment required compared to portrait photography. (Depending ony client, as high as $500/hr). It also clicks well with my hobby photography which is for the local fire department.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I need to get wirh you about how you get contracts.  I seem to be at a dead end for that

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## RocketMedic (Oct 29, 2016)

@Handsome Robb,did you have to start with WilCo in the jail or straight through to the field?

As for me, new full-time job that I'm really enjoying, plus a full school load (go GI Bill go!) After that, and with the 24/72, I may pick up additional shifts, but I'd really like to get into teaching more.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Oct 29, 2016)

RocketMedic said:


> @Handsome Robb,did you have to start with WilCo in the jail or straight through to the field?
> 
> As for me, new full-time job that I'm really enjoying, plus a full school load (go GI Bill go!) After that, and with the 24/72, I may pick up additional shifts, but I'd really like to get into teaching more.



They're two separate entities so you either get hired for one or the other. 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RocketMedic (Oct 29, 2016)

That makes sense. I wasn't sure how it worked and life took me east, so I never followed up on it, but that seems more tolerable.

Over the long term, once I have kids and stuff, I really do think that I would like to get into teaching more. I've always wanted to be a football coach too, preferably one that never punts.


----------



## shfd739 (Oct 29, 2016)

I teach/precept part time for a local paramedic program. Same one as STXmedic works at. Most of my off days I'm teaching at least half day there. 

I refuse to work OT at the full time place so the side money is nice.


----------



## STXmedic (Oct 29, 2016)

shfd739 said:


> I teach/precept part time for a local paramedic program. Same one as STXmedic works at. Most of my off days I'm teaching at least half day there.
> 
> *I refuse to work OT at the full time place so the side money is nice.*


One of the big reasons I work there too...

My time has been more sporadic lately though. Helped in starting up a consulting company that took off, so that's taken up most of my down time.


----------



## DrParasite (Oct 29, 2016)

shfd739 said:


> I refuse to work OT at the full time place so the side money is nice.


If you don't mind me asking, why not?  

For me, OT has been more money than the side jobs, but it was never guaranteed, and I would rather take guaranteed 12 hours of less hourly wage than time and a half for 12 hour that may or may not be available on my day off.  

Similarly, I never worked last minute or forced OT, but I was all in favor of scheduled OT, which I chose to pick up should I decide to.


----------



## VentMonkey (Oct 29, 2016)

DrParasite said:


> I never worked last minute or forced OT, but I was all in favor of scheduled OT, which I chose to pick up should I decide to.


Agreed, though my "side job" is "ground" paramedic work now, so I don't know if that's considered a side job or not.


----------



## shfd739 (Oct 30, 2016)

DrParasite said:


> If you don't mind me asking, why not?
> 
> For me, OT has been more money than the side jobs, but it was never guaranteed, and I would rather take guaranteed 12 hours of less hourly wage than time and a half for 12 hour that may or may not be available on my day off.
> 
> Similarly, I never worked last minute or forced OT, but I was all in favor of scheduled OT, which I chose to pick up should I decide to.



I get enough of the ambulance on my normal shifts. I like teaching and it's for 4 or 8 hours instead of 12+ hours like OT on the ambulance is. I still make plenty of extra $$ without being away from the family as long. My wife teaches full time at the same place i do part time so I get to harass her more as well. It's a win win.


----------



## STXmedic (Oct 30, 2016)

DrParasite said:


> If you don't mind me asking, why not?
> 
> For me, OT has been more money than the side jobs, but it was never guaranteed, and I would rather take guaranteed 12 hours of less hourly wage than time and a half for 12 hour that may or may not be available on my day off.
> 
> Similarly, I never worked last minute or forced OT, but I was all in favor of scheduled OT, which I chose to pick up should I decide to.


One 24hr OT shift for me is $1200, and it's available 3-5 times per month. But it's also almost guaranteed to be a busy station (18ish per shift), and the sleep deprivation adds up quickly when added in to the normal shifts. Some guys work every one. I've taken one this entire year. I'd rather have significantly less money and not hate life, them have loaded pockets but be incessantly irritable. Besides, teaching is enjoyable and I feel like I can help make a dent in some of the poor information being spread.

Edit: Yeah, what shfd said. Between myself, and he and his wife on the other branch of our program, I think we manage to reach quite a few medics  Especially with how many classes his side pushes out


----------



## shfd739 (Oct 30, 2016)

STXmedic said:


> One 24hr OT shift for me is $1200, and it's available 3-5 times per month. But it's also almost guaranteed to be a busy station (18ish per shift), and the sleep deprivation adds up quickly when added in to the normal shifts. Some guys work every one. I've taken one this entire year. I'd rather have significantly less money and not hate life, them have loaded pockets but be incessantly irritable. Besides, teaching is enjoyable and I feel like I can help make a dent in some of the poor information being spread.
> 
> Edit: Yeah, what shfd said. Between myself, and he and his wife on the other branch of our program, I think we manage to reach quite a few medics  Especially with how many classes his side pushes out



Yep same for me. A 12HR OT shift is about double what an 8hr teaching day is. But that means 12hrs in an ambulance bouncing between street corners, getting run in the ground and usually getting off late. I get enough of that on my regular shift lol. 

So I'll take the teaching. The influence we have with these medic students is amazing and it's nice to be able to steer them in the right direction and set them up for success.


----------



## Tigger (Oct 30, 2016)

I'm in a little bit of weird spot right now in that I'm still an EMT at my side jobs but a paramedic at my fulltime place. So working OT works way more sense than picking up a part time EMT shift, though I prefer to work at a different agency for my extra hours. I love my coworkers, but there's 15 of them total and that can get a little old.


----------

